# BUSAN | Seomyeon Lotte Castle Elluchae | 162m x 3 | 532ft x 3 | 49 fl x 3 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Seomyeon Lotte Castle Elluchae , Jin-gu, Busan, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2019-2022

49 Fl: x3




















































http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/aptMain/main.do?aptCd=AT00255&aptMenuCd=AM0004


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00254&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00254&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------

